# Fids in the Sun!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mr Charlie










Theo




























Ella



















Jasper



















Mali










Tilly



















Emmit



















Shiro


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

so pretty 

that last pic of Shiro makes him look like he has a blue tint over his back


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a beautiful flock you have  It is funny because today I stuck Spike on the windowsill (the window has a screen) in the sun and tried to get photos of Spike just in the sun. It was not bright enough but mabey I can get better lighting tommorow.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!

And yeah, they've gotta be in the full sun for my Camera to get photos as good as that. I usually have to take a heap because there's either not enough sun or they just turn out grainy.  

But this does include moving them around only a hundred times to get right into the sun which is annoying because the sun moves when it feels like it which makes it harder at times. I was really fortunate today.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> What a beautiful flock you have  It is funny because today I stuck Spike on the windowsill (the window has a screen) in the sun and tried to get photos of Spike just in the sun. It was not bright enough but mabey I can get better lighting tommorow.


I've learned no matter how much light is coming through the window it will always be a dark picture 

I have to either hold my camera Up above my head and angle it down at what i'm taking a pic of in front of a window or take it from the side 

Even with my flash on it won't go off if i'm standing directly in front of a window


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awwww pretty!!! 
I may do that with my fids tmo as I have to clean the area they are on and need to remove all the cages anyways... it's only a couple of steps to the door and out on the patio...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A tip: go against the sun when you're taking photos.  

So make sure the sun is facing your back more so then the 'tiels otherwise you'll have bright white 'tiels and won't be able to see them. Plus you've got a better chance of the photos turning out really good.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what great shots...and beautiful birdies


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the first photo of Shiro with his head tilted. Too cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Great pix! I bet they enjoy the sun. Ella looked like...this is Heaven  All of them looked beautiful and Mr Charlie looks like he is well on his way to a nice yellow facial mask.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hehe, yeah they enjoy the sun a lot. As you can see by Ella's photos. 

Mr Charlie's 11 months now, I'm waiting for his full yellow mask to come in, I thought it would've by now. Thank you by the way.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice photos looks like it was a very sunny day


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankies.


----------

